# Any airtel 3G Rs. 655/755/855/955/1255/1555 user of Bihar/Jharkhand circle?



## sahil1033 (Apr 29, 2013)

I've some query regarding these plans, please post here if you're using any of the above plans or you've used any of the above plans in Bihar/Jharkhand circle recently.

*EDIT:* Anyone who sees this thread and knows any airtel 3G user of Bihar/Jharkhand circle, please refer this thread to your friend/relative/who so ever is using airtel 3G in this circle. That could be the least you can do, thank you.


----------

